# 75 Gallon Planted Tank



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Guys

Ive been meaning to share my tank with you for awhile now, finally took some pics.

plants: dwarf hairgrass, dwarf sag, some different crypts, a tiger lotus, java fern, amazon swords, melon swords, diplidis diandra, corkscrew probably missed some.....

fauna: roseline sharks, rummynose tetras, 2 angelfish, clown loaches, and some small albino long finned plecos. I had lots of cherry shrimps at one point but they seem to be in a losing battle.

Please feel free to comment, this tank is a work in progress. Ive been battling with different types of algae from the start, and now seem to have some hair algae.

I have a pressurized co2 setup with a spiral diffuser and 3x t5 high output bulbs. I was able to cut back on the algae once I started lowering the amount of light. One or two bulbs for 8 hours a day.

Enjoy

http://s915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/Dis82/


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Your tank looks awesome. Some angels would make that tank look really nice. 


Laura


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I picked up two angels that were paired up and laying eggs in the store, but so far they have not layed any eggs. I would like to add some more but I didnt want them to be aggressive against any other angels.


----------

